# Sharing is Caring!!! Style Warrior, Random MAC and NARS!!!



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, I am sooooo late sharing my Style Warriors haul since I had misplaced my camera's battery charger but I've found it and uploaded the pics of not only that haul but my most current hauls and a special delivery!!  Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











On A Mission Blush, Brave New Bronze l/s, Purple Rite l/s......the rest of the names are below.






I got the last bottle of Fix+ Rose from my MAC counter...well the SA said it was the last bottle!!  LOL  






Soft Force






Bright Future






Vibrant Grape






Gold Rebel and Fierce and Fabulous






NARS Torrid (crappy picture but the color is sooo pretty!! LOVE THIS!)






Bronzescape and Beig-ing Shadestick (I just had to go back to the MAC counter a week later and get Bronzescape it's THAT beautiful!!)






Bronzescape = LOVE!











Todays haul is the Style Warrior Medium Makeup Bag in Zebra print!!






Style Warrior bag and Hello Kitty bag both medium sizes...the HK bag is slightly longer in length and shorter in width.






*AND the Special Delivery!!! Lollipop Loving!!!  Look at that DuoChrome!! 
*





Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm so jealous, im still waiting for my pay at the end of the month to get mine, is the vibrant grape as gorgeous as it looks?, whats your fave? x


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 12, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 12, 2009)

love!


----------



## cryS7al (Jun 12, 2009)

Enjoy! Love the SW bag in zebra print !!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 12, 2009)

niceness


----------



## s.y.m.b.e (Jun 12, 2009)

I love your haul


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_I'm so jealous, im still waiting for my pay at the end of the month to get mine, is the vibrant grape as gorgeous as it looks?, whats your fave? x_

 
Vibrant Grape is such a pretty color, I know you'll love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it by itself but to make the color really pop I use beig-ing or a purple pencil as a base. I love them all so choosing a favorite is pretty hard for me but BNB and Gold Rebel makes a great nude lip on me and Bronzescape is a sparkly gold bronze that is GORGEOUS!! I cant wait til the the F&FS next week cuz I'm going to get Impassioned and a whole bunch of other stuff!!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you guys!!  You are all sooo sweet!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cryS7al* 

 
_Enjoy! Love the SW bag in zebra print !!_

 
I've been looking for a cute makeup bag to go in my purse since I store all of my lipstuff in my HK bag and the zebra print was just too cute to pass up! The SA at MAC said the zebra bag was selling fast so if you guys want it, go get it now!!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jun 12, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 12, 2009)

great haul, enjoy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW! Awesome haul! You will fall in love with Lollipop Loving! It's just so pretty!!


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 12, 2009)

Those are some great one! I think the warrior collection is so fun and perfect for the summer. I'm in love with their pinkish purple tones in both lip colors and the eye colors. I've  never tried the fix and rose, what is that used for? I'm curious to know since it was a last bottle, must be really popular! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lucky!!!!!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_WOW! Awesome haul! You will fall in love with Lollipop Loving! It's just so pretty!!_

 
Thank you!  I LOVE Lollipop Loving!! The duochrome is freakin awesome! I'm soooo glad I got this before it was discontinued. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SalescoopSarah* 

 
_I've  never tried the fix and rose, what is that used for? I'm curious to know since it was a last bottle, must be really popular! Thanks for sharing!_

 
Fix+ has a lot of uses! I use it for adding an extra oomph to my face moisturizer (after washing my face, I spritz some on and then apply lotion), after I put on Studio Fix to take away the powder look, and to foil loose eyeshadows. Some people like to keep it in the refrigerator during the summer months for a cool and refreshing feel when its used on the face. I'm sure there are other uses but that's the main ones that I know of. HTH!!!


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 14, 2009)

wwwwwwwwwow! so envious. great haul
especially the zebra makeup bag! I am dying to get my hands on that!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_Vibrant Grape is such a pretty color, I know you'll love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it by itself but to make the color really pop I use beig-ing or a purple pencil as a base. I love them all so choosing a favorite is pretty hard for me but BNB and Gold Rebel makes a great nude lip on me and Bronzescape is a sparkly gold bronze that is GORGEOUS!! I cant wait til the the F&FS next week cuz I'm going to get Impassioned and a whole bunch of other stuff!!_

 
I now have vibrant grape and bright future thanx to my other half, you were right vibrant grape is gorgeous and I love an Bright future I cant get enough of either and especially together they look amazing. I still want impassioned as I swatched it and its soooo nice, Im also thinking of getting purple rite. whats it like?
I live in the uk i dont think we get f&f sale over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

wonderful!!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_I now have vibrant grape and bright future thanx to my other half, you were right vibrant grape is gorgeous and I love an Bright future I cant get enough of either and especially together they look amazing. I still want impassioned as I swatched it and its soooo nice, Im also thinking of getting purple rite. whats it like?
I live in the uk i dont think we get f&f sale over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x_

 
Purple Rite is a gorgeous color! If you like purple lipsticks or just purple in general, you should get it. I like to pair it with Fierce and Fabulous but you could pair it with any purple tinted lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh that sucks that you guys don't get a F&FS over there!! MAC needs to show you guys some love too!!


----------



## plimic (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------

